# Bayarea Test Bin



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

want to see if someone would like to bench test, listen and review a mystery amplifier that i will be getting within couple of weeks.

prefer to be in the S.F. bayarea. do not feel like shipping the amp. at this time. please let me know.

thanks.


----------

